# Kein Zugriff von Windows auf Linux Freigabe



## CikoNo1 (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,

sitz jetzt schon die halbe Nacht am Einrichten eines einfachen Filservers. Als erstes muss ich sagen ich habe keine große Ahnung von Linux!

Also erst mal das was ich gemacht habe:

1. habe erst mal mit "apt-get install samba" installiert
2. die smb.conf so verändert: 

```
[Projekte]
   comment = Medienagentur Jung Projekte
   path = /home/ural/Projekte
   read only = No
   writable = yes
   create mask = 700
   directory mask = 700
   browseable = yes
   public = yes
```
3. user mit "useradd ural" angelegt
4. dann "smbpasswd -a ural" ausgeführt und passwort eingegeben

Nun gehe ich in Windows in Netzwerkumgebungen und sehe dann auch den Server, sobald ich doppelklicke kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

```
Auf \\Server kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkresource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen.

Mit diesem Konto kann man sich nicht von diesem Computer aus anmelden.
```

Hab über 2 Stunden gegoogelt und einiges ausprobiert, aber nichts funktioniert. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Oktober 2005)

Manchmal ist ein kleiner Fehler fies, hinterhältig, böse und gemein. Du hast nicht erwähnt dem Ordner */home/ural/Projekte* mit chown/chmod die nötigen Rechte gegeben zu haben. Wenn Du Glück hast liegt es daran. Ansonsten melde Dich nochmal, dann überprüfe ich mit etwas mehr Zeit die gepostete Konfiguration. (Bin grad nicht daheim).


----------



## CikoNo1 (17. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt habe ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben, habe also den Ordner /home/ural/Projekte angelegt und ihnen mal 777 vergeben, ich denke daran liegt es nicht, oder?


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Oktober 2005)

So ich habe das nochmal überflogen.
Der kleine Ausschnitt scheint aber korrekt zu sein.
Könntest Du Die komplette smb.conf als Datei anhängen?

chmod 777 auf dem Ordner zu haben ist vielleicht ein wenig krass.
766 oder besser 666 sollte eigentlich reichen 

Ich habe bei mir auf dem Rechner einen Gast Account eingerichtet, da ist natürlich kein Passwort nötig. Aber mit der ganzen smb.conf könnte ich das mal bei mir ausprobieren und eventuelle Fehler schneller finden als durch raten 

P.S.: Was sagen die Logs? (normalerweise unter /var/log/samba/ )


----------



## CikoNo1 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi hier mal meine smb.conf Datei ich weiss nicht woran es liegt habs nochmal probiert aber kommt immer wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Oktober 2005)

Aktiviere mal folgenden Einrag (der sorgt dafür das Samba überhaupt User mit Passwort verwendet):

```
security = user
```

Das habe ich erst mal beim Überfliegen gefunden, kann erst nachher die Konfiguration in der Liveumgebung testen. Aber ich denke das es nach dem Ändern und einem Neustart des Samba-Daemon funktionieren sollte.


----------



## CikoNo1 (17. Oktober 2005)

hab jetzt einfach das ; weggemacht und mit "/etc/init.d/samba restart" den daemon neugestartet, aber es tut sich nichts


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mal eine minimale, sichere Konfiguration geschrieben.
So läuft es bei mir (mit leichten Änderungen, da bei mir andere Distribution, Ordner und Benutzer).


```
[global]
workgroup = MSHEIMNETZ
os level = 2
server string = %h server (Samba %v)
log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
max log size = 1000
security = user
encrypt passwords = yes
map to guest = Bad User
socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
hosts allow = 192.168.
invalid users = root bin daemon adm sync shutdown halt mail news uucp operator gopher

[homes]
comment = Home Verzeichnisse
browsable = no
writeable = no
guest ok = no
printable = no

[Projekte]
path = /home/ural/Projekte
comment = Medienagentur Jung Projekte
browseable = yes
writable = yes
create mask = 700
directory mask = 700
valid users = benutzername2 benutzername2 benutzername3
```

Ich habe allerdings bei meiner Recherche auch von fehlerhaften Samba-Versionen bei Suse gelesen, welche es einem nicht möglich machten mit einem User zu verbinden.

Hoffentlich läuft es mit dieser Konfiguration, mehr kann ich leider ohne die Logs nicht sagen.


----------

